# rt2870 wireless not working



## opnet (Jan 2, 2011)

I've just made the switch to FreeBSD finally and I've got almost everything working other then my wireless. I have a tl-wn727 usb dongle which uses the ralink rt2870 chipset. I tried this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010 and this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562&highlight=ralink

The first one didn't work at all, no device called rt2870. The latter sort of works. If I plug it in the run0 device is created, then I can run [CMD=""]ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0 && ifconfig wlan0 up scan[/CMD] which works but if I try to use wpa_supplicant I get stuff like this: 

```
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
EAPOL: disable timer tick
Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)
Scan results: 0
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
Try to find non-WPA AP
No suitable AP found.
Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec
```

I though dmesg might be useful:

```
ugen8.2: <Ralink> at usbus8
run0: <1.0> on usbus8
run0: MAC/BBP RT3070 (rev 0x0200), RF RT3020 (MIMO 1T1R), address 00:21:53:dd:3r:3r
run0: firmware RT2870 loaded
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:21:27:cc:3d:3d
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
ifa_add_loopback_route: insertion failed
```


----------



## opnet (Jan 3, 2011)

Some stuff I forgot:

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={
    ssid="Wifi"
    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
    psk="secretkey"
}
```

wpa_supplicant returns this

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
ctrl_interface_group='wheel'
Priority group 0
   id=0 ssid='Wifi'
Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'
Own MAC address: 00:21:27:cc:3d:3d
wpa_driver_bsd_set_wpa: enabled=1
wpa_driver_bsd_set_wpa_internal: wpa=3 privacy=1
wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=0
wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=1
wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=2
wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=3
wpa_driver_bsd_set_countermeasures: enabled=0
wpa_driver_bsd_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1
RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver
Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
Using existing control interface directory.
ctrl_interface_group=0 (from group name 'wheel')
Added interface wlan0
State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association
Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)
Scan results: 0
Cached scan results are empty - not posting
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
Try to find non-WPA AP
No suitable AP found.
Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
EAPOL: disable timer tick
^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
Removing interface wlan0
State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
wpa_driver_bsd_set_wpa: enabled=0
wpa_driver_bsd_set_wpa_internal: wpa=0 privacy=0
ioctl[SIOCS80211, op 26, arg 0x0]: Operation not supported
Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
wpa_driver_bsd_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0
wpa_driver_bsd_set_countermeasures: enabled=0
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Cancelling scan request
Cancelling authentication timeout
wpa_driver_bsd_set_wpa_internal: wpa=2 privacy=0
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x28406140 user_data=0x2840e040 handl
```

and I forgot to put a comment in dmesg. wlan0 is up, but when I run wpa_supplicant wlan0 changes to down.


----------

